# excipient = έκδοχο



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

*excipient* any more or less inert substance added to a drug to give it suitable consistency or form; called also vehicle. (Dorland's)
Λεπτομέρειες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Excipient

*έκδοχο* το· θεραπευτικά αδρανής ουσία στην οποία ενσωματώνεται ένα φάρμακο σε ορισμένη αναλογία (π.χ. το βούτυρο τού κακάου αποτελεί το συνηθισμένο έκδοχο τών υποθέτων). (ΠαπΛεξ)

Το «έκδοχο» αποδίδει το λατινικό, από _ex- _= εκ + _capĕre_ = παίρνω. Σε μια παλιά εξήγηση: 1753 Chambers _Cycl. Supp_., Excipient... a term used to express that ingredient in a compound medicine, the business of which is to receive all the rest; such is the conserve in electuaries, the syrup in bolusses, &c.

Διαφέρει από την _εκδοχή_ = version.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Mod: μεταφορά από εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=63364#post63364


LostVerse said:


> Για την ιστορία και μόνο: Υπάρχει μια ακόμα σχετική έκφραση που όμως δηλώνει περισσότερο την υπερβολική ευκολία μιας δουλειάς/αποστολής: _"Βρήκε τον πεθαμένο στον δρόμο του και τον βάραγε"_ και όχι τόσο την ματαιότητα, όπως το αγγλικό *έκδοχο*.


Με όλο το θάρρος και επειδή έχει ξαναεπισημανθεί αλλά βλέπω ότι το χρησιμοποιείς ακόμα, όντως το έκδοχο είναι και γλωσσολογικός/γραμματικός όρος, ή μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς... ;;; Με ρωτάς αν υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη ή τι ακριβώς εννοώ;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Σε ρωτάω αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι τη χρησιμοποιείς σωστά, γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται πως όχι.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Ναι, είμαι σίγουρος (όσο μπορεί να είναι κανείς για ένα γλωσσικό ζήτημα) ότι την χρησιμοποιώ σωστά. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Με συγχωρείς, τον ορισμό του λεξικού τον διάβασες;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Ναι, και τους δυο ορισμούς. Τον συγκεκριμένο όρο τον συνάντησα πρώτη φορά το 1997 και αρκετές φορές από τότε κυρίως σε περιοδικό τύπο με την έννοια εκδοχή->version. Πού θελεις να καταλήξεις δεν καταλαβαίνω. Στο ότι αναφέρεται ότι είναι διαφορετικό από το εκδοχή; Ναι, αναφέρεται. Και;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω: εννοείς ότι έχεις βρει κάπου ότι έκδοχο = εκδοχή; Αν ναι, σε ποιο λεξικό; Ρωτάω καθαρά από επαγγελματική περιέργεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2010)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι άλλο έκδοχο και άλλο εκδοχή. Δεν είναι συνώνυμα. Κι αν κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη "έκδοχο" ενώ εννοούν "εκδοχή", απλώς κάνουν λάθος.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω: εννοείς ότι έχεις βρει κάπου ότι έκδοχο = εκδοχή; Αν ναι, σε ποιο λεξικό; Ρωτάω καθαρά από επαγγελματική περιέργεια.



Palavra, μιας και το κάνατε θέμα (στην κυριολεξία  ) δεν το έχω βρει σε λεξικό. Όπως είπα, το έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές σε χρήση σε αρθρογραφία, ενώ σχετικά πρόσφατα, -πριν 2 χρόνια- το διόρθωσα σε ένα κείμενο όπου το συνάντησα αντικαθιστώντας με το "έκδοση", απλώς για να το δω να επανέρχεται "μαγικά" μετά από παράπονα του συντάκτη. Όταν του είπα ότι στα λεξικά μου το βρίσκω σε χρήση μόνο στην φαρμακευτική, μου απάντησε επί λέξει "αν αυτοί που γράφουν το λεξικό είναι άσχετοι από βιολογία, δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε όλοι". Ο συγκεκριμένος συντάκτης εκτός από φίλος έχει και ένα διδακτορικό στον βιολογία (είναι ο ίδιος που ανάφερα σε άλλο θέμα περί μεταφραστικών λαθών, αν θες μπορώ να σου πω με πμ), οπότε δεν επέμεινα. 

Ξέρω ότι έχει σημασία η παραπομπή σε αντίστοιχο λεξικό, οπότε μπορείς κάλλιστα να θεωρήσεις τα παραπάνω ως μη λεχθέντα. Δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ. :)



Alexandra said:


> Εγώ ξέρω ότι άλλο έκδοχο και άλλο εκδοχή. Δεν είναι συνώνυμα. Κι αν κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη "έκδοχο" ενώ εννοούν "εκδοχή", απλώς κάνουν λάθος.



Κάνω λάθος λοιπόν! No worries! ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Να σας καταθέσω δύο τέτοια διασκεδαστικά λάθη από την Καθημερινή:

Το Κοβάλτιο, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται στις επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες, αποτελεί έκδοχο της παραγωγής του Νικελίου.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economyagor_1_05/09/2008_283494

Μεταφράζει, υποθέτω, το _byproduct_.


Η ονομαζόμενη γρίπη των χοίρων αποτελεί έκδοχο του στελέχους του ιού της γρίπης Η1Ν1.
http://economist.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathextra_1_28/04/2009_277088

Μεταφράζει το _new strain_.

Όμως δεν είναι το είδος του διαδεδομένου λάθους που... «δημιουργεί δίκαιο».


----------

